

High speed rural broadband hope using wireless phone relays - dan_the_welder
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/8177722.stm

======
dan_the_welder
These guys make cellphone mesh networks. <http://www.terranet.se/>

